# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Tassazione bonus al 43%. Perchè?

## pippolino

Buongiorno, 
desidererei chiedervi un chiarimento in merito alla tassazione vigente dei bonus/premi di produzione relativi al contratto del commercio. 
Nell'azienda per cui lavoro è prassi rilasciare un bonus (così è espressamente indicato in busta paga, accompagnato da una lettera di motivazione inerente un premio di produttività) ad alcuni dipendenti nei mesi di marzo o aprile, in base a come è si è chiuso il bilancio dell'anno precedente.
Fortunatamente negli ultimi anni è sempre stato rilasciato, ma mentre fino al 2010 tale bonus è stato tassato al 10%, come mi pare sia previsto dalla normativa vigente, l'anno scorso è stato tassato indistintamente a tutti quelli che l'hanno ricevuto al 43%, praticamente quasi dimezzato, senza che questi dipendenti abbiano superato la soglia dei 40mila€ lordi di imponibile nell'anno precedente.
Quest'anno si avvicina il periodo del nuovo rilascio e l'impressione è che le cose finiscano nello stesso modo dell'anno precedente. 
Purtroppo non sono un esperto in materia e quindi la spiegazione che ci è stata data l'anno scorso, che riporto sotto, non la posso pienamente comprendere e verificare.
Inoltre il fatto che le buste paga vengano redatte da uno studio esterno davvero poco preciso, non aiuta a fidarsi ciecamente della situazione. 
Tuttavia, gironzolando un po' in rete, non mi è parso di vedere in alcun sito una motivazione pari al trattamento che ci è stato riservato, anzi, ovunque leggo che per il settore privato è stata prorogata la tassazione sostitutiva del 10%, a condizioni che mi pare di rispettare ampiamente. 
Ecco le motivazioni che ci sono state riferite (il riferimento a confindustria era dovuto ad alcuni conoscenti con il relativo contratto che avevano ricevuto il trattamento al 10% contrariamente al nostro. Inoltre la domanda era stata sollevata anche perchè altri conoscenti appartenenti al CCNL del Commercio, avevano subito una tassazione del 10% lo scorso anno): 
"_L'Agenzia delle Entrate, di concerto col Ministero del Lavoro, con circolare n.19/e del 10 Maggio 2011, ha chiarito i dubbi sull'applicazione della detassazione.
Ha essenzialmente confermato la necessità di un accordo sindacale di 2° livello negandone però la retroattività dal 01/01/2011, ma avallando solo i pagamenti effettuati successivamente alla data della stipula dell’accordo e circoscrivendone l’applicabilità solo agli straordinari, al lavoro notturno, al lavoro a turni ed alle clausole elastiche.
Rendendosi conto delle iniziali difficoltà di interpretazione sull’applicazione della detassazione, l’Agenzia delle Entrate ha concesso ai datori di lavoro tempo fino al 1 Agosto 2011 al fine di rivedere le detassazioni erroneamente applicate, addebitando ai dipendenti il dovuto e versando le differenze in un'unica soluzione, senza pagare alcuna sanzione.
Rimangono pertanto esclusi i bonus aziendali indipendentemente dall’esistenza di un eventuale accordo sindacale di 2° livello.
Quello sottoscritto da Confindustria può essere applicato solo per le aziende regolarmente iscritte ed adottanti il CCNL Industria. 
Pertanto, al momento, non può essere applicato alcun disposto contrattuale non previsto dal CCNL Commercio.
"_ 
In conclusione, vorrei approfittare di questo forum per chiedere una spiegazione, possibilmente comprensibile anche ai non addetti ai lavori, del perchè e percome il suddetto trattamento sia stato corretto oppure no e cosa posso aspettarmi nella prossima gestione di questo caso. 
Grazie in anticipo a quanto vorranno dedicare del tempo per aiutarmi.
Saluti.

----------


## sannacesco

il collega consulente del lavoro ha ragione.
la detassazione dei premi di produttività, per quanto riguarda le aziende del settore commercio, si può applicare solo in presenza di accordi con le sigle sindacali più rappresentative. più precisamente la L.183 del 12/11/2011 recita così:_convertito, con modificazioni, dalla legge 14 settembre 2011, n. 148, sono riconosciuti in relazione a quanto previsto da contratti collettivi di lavoro sottoscritti a livello aziendale o territoriale da associazioni dei lavoratori comparativamente piu' rappresentative sul piano nazionale o
territoriale ovvero dalle loro rappresentanze sindacali operanti in azienda_. 
La scelta di applicare l'aliquota Irpef del 43% è condivisibile, per quanto mi riguarda.
Viene applicato lo scaglione IRPEF più alto in modo tale da poter recuperare ciò che si è pagato "in più" attraverso il conguaglio annuale a dicembre dell'anno in corso. 
Se hai ancora qualche dubbio puoi leggere questi due allegati: http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&...LJnH3W0rmex1MQ http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&...kEY2s6OPGM7H8w

----------


## pippolino

> non per farmi i fatti tuoi ma posso sapere se il premio supera i 6.000 euro?

  Ci mancherebbe, anzi, colpa mia che non l'ho scritto. :Embarrassment: 
Cmq no, non lo superava (magari.. non ci andava nemmeno vicino!) 
PS: Aggiungo una domanda già che ci sono: l'azienda può avere qualche vantaggio ad applicare una tassazione invece di un'altra? 
Grazie ancora.

----------


## sannacesco

> Ci mancherebbe, anzi, colpa mia che non l'ho scritto.
> Cmq no, non lo superava (magari.. non ci andava nemmeno vicino!) 
> PS: Aggiungo una domanda già che ci sono: l'azienda può avere qualche vantaggio ad applicare una tassazione invece di un'altra? 
> Grazie ancora.

  scusami, ho modificato la risposta perchè alla fine non influiva sul tuo caso.
l'azienda comunque non ha nessun vantaggio ad applicare una tassazione piuttosto che un'altra, il reddito è tuo.  :Smile:

----------


## pippolino

Ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta, molto chiara.
Da quanto ho capito, allora, nella busta paga di dicembre dello stesso anno, poichè il mio imponibile non rientra nello scaglione relativo al 43%, avrei dovuto trovarmi un conguaglio, a mio favore, della differenza con quanto anticipato alla ricezione del premio, rispetto a quanto effettivamente previsto come tassazione relativamente al mio scaglione.
Eppure questo conguaglio nella busta di dicembre non c'è, è normale o c'è qualche altra spiegazione?
Grazie ancora.

----------


## sannacesco

> Ti ringrazio molto per la tua risposta, molto chiara.
> Da quanto ho capito, allora, nella busta paga di dicembre dello stesso anno, poichè il mio imponibile non rientra nello scaglione relativo al 43%, avrei dovuto trovarmi un conguaglio, a mio favore, della differenza con quanto anticipato alla ricezione del premio, rispetto a quanto effettivamente previsto come tassazione relativamente al mio scaglione.
> Eppure questo conguaglio nella busta di dicembre non c'è, è normale o c'è qualche altra spiegazione?
> Grazie ancora.

  non mi pare normalissimo ma puoi comunque presentare la dichiarazione dei redditi per verificare l'imposta a debito o a credito.

----------

